# Tips



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Right, ive just started to mod my Packard bell tower ( might sound stupid but it looks not too bad :winkgrin: )


Ive got 1x Blue LED fan and 1x MultiColoured LED fan ( Orange/blue/red/green )

ive got no clue as to what colours would look good, im looking for a bright ( not too bright Tower )... Any suggestions to some nice colours?, im thinking of getting some Ultra-Violet Cables/Lights but not too sure if they would look too good.

heres how it looks just now 






















Ill be getting a Clear panel for the side of the Case, and ill be Mounting the fans Properly ( the mounting screws didnt fit ).


Also whats the Name Of the Bit where the DVD/RW would go with all the Green Lights that Control the Neon lights ( Power On/Off ) seen on this vid as im thinking of getting one of these to replace my non working DVD/RW :wink: 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6143341619595006581&q=geforce

This is just a little Project for me. 

thanks.


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

That thing that is controlling the lights appears to be a fan controller (most likely 0 - 12 volts) A good idea to really clean things up and increase airflow would be to sleeve most of your cables. Sleeving is generally cheap ($18 canadian). you can get it in all sorts of colors including uv reactive neon colors. Also if you want to clean things up alittle more you could purchase some round IDE cables to replace those ugly, wide, flat old ones. The best way to get bright lighting are cold cathodes, just like the long one in the bottom of the case of the video you posted. Color wise I think that blue is the best by far.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

ill bump this up as ive got another question.


Can you buy a LED fan for a stock skt 478 Heatsink? or would i have to replace the whole Heatsink? ( 80mm is too big, tryed to fit one. )


Also thanks for the tips manofsorrow, ill do these soon and i`ll add more pics once done.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You can get adapters that can do 60-80mm or larger.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

couldnt i just buy a 60mm LED fan and take of the Stock Fan and screw the LED one on? ( im guessing its 60mm as its just smaller than the 80mm )


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Check on newegg.com under their cooling section. You'll probably have to look at the case cooling sections, and they list 60 and 70 (my old s478 was 70). There should be LED fans there.

My suggestion is to try and not mix too many colors unless you can do some kind of color flashing pattern (needs a logic board that either uses it's own pattern, or can make a pattern according to the sound playing or whatnot).

Also, look for cold cathode tubes, and if your really into modding, you can go to Radioshack and pick up your own LED's/Resistors and wire them in yourself. They sell different colors and such, but it can be really tricky and you'll have to figure out a scheme, draw it out and figure out resistor values and such before hand. Maybe you could plan that for your next rig. 

Look for the fan controller on Newegg. They have ones with a logic driven light controler that can be automated by the soundcard as well.

Edit: As stated above, UV can have a really nice effect for when the lights are off.
Plus, look for a good way to shut the lights off if you can: it's always nice to have a dark case when you are watching a movie on your computer.


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

THIS controller by Sunbeam is nice, it can control fans and/or LEDs/Cold Cathodes, can be sound activated via a cable to the sound card, can pulse, or be HDD activated (plus on/off). With four seperate channels that can do the above independantly, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Well ive got my Perspex Cut to fit the size of the Case, so that done.

plans are:



New graphics card
More RAM
2 or 3 Cold Cathode lights
Fan/Light Controller
fit the Antec 400W PSU


if i get this sorted ill be happy, gunna take a while till its my Birthday/Christmas etc, but ill keep taking pics to show you my updates. :grin:


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Get some sound activation modules 

Green and blue look cool.

I dunno =S


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Yeah ill be getting the Sound Activated ones. Should look quite cool once finished.


Dont know ive i should remove my 80mm fan at the front and add a 120mm LED fan at the side, but its a Small Case and wouldnt leave much room too see inside.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

a vids of the new Neons.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dKy_XTwyTSQ




Dunno if i like the colours though, Im thinking of getting some Ultra Violet Lights.

Next update will be the Fan controller :heartlove


----------

